

GitLab Mattermost, an open source on-premises Slack alternative - _jomo
https://www.gitlab.com/2015/08/18/gitlab-loves-mattermost/

======
nimitkalra
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10081105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10081105)

